# Anybody Buying?



## shroomhunt1977 (Apr 18, 2015)

Went out today found over 30# in less than two hours. There were alot more that we walked by and didn't look over 80% of the one property we hit. Is there a market anywhere? Have way more than we can possibly eat.

Thanks

SouthCentral Nebraska


----------



## shroomhunt1977 (Apr 18, 2015)

Here is the pic of the bag. If I know what I am doing? Which is very questionable.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice haul 1977, If you want to sell to the big whole sale buyers put the morels in boxes and carry them in smaller bags so you don't smash and crush them. they will find you if you keep finding morels like that. Did you find all of those on rivers?


----------



## shroomhunt1977 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah I understand the smaller bags not smashing them we were back in the woods quite a ways and they were for friends and family consumption so wasn't too worried. Just thought it was pretty cool to get a bag like that! Found in timber around river valley. Thanks


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Does look cool. Did you get those on cottonwoods or something else?


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Shroomhunt, I might be able to hook you up with a buyer. Email me with your number. [email protected]


----------



## shroomhunt1977 (Apr 18, 2015)

Cottonwood grove. They were scattered throughout all over.


----------



## starcat (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, I'm in omaha 49th &amp; Dodge and buying!


----------



## wildernesswomen (Mar 11, 2013)

buyers what are your prices??


----------



## willgsx (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm buying. Will do $30/lb looking for 2 lbs


----------



## wildernesswomen (Mar 11, 2013)

thought this was bulk buyers search?

WillGSX where are you located?


----------



## lori in thayer (Apr 8, 2015)

Find those on the Little Blue by chance?


----------



## willgsx (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry didn't see anything about bulk only. I'm in Omaha area, willing to travel ~1hr


----------



## wildernesswomen (Mar 11, 2013)

WillGSX email [email protected] about morels, 30mins from you


----------



## justanewhunter (Apr 27, 2014)

I am also looking to buy 2 lbs @ $30 a pound.
I have been out all over and have found more ticks then morels


----------



## wildernesswomen (Mar 11, 2013)

justanewhunter, Email [email protected] for a couple pounds.


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2013)

Shroombuyer is payn $20lb cash half for wet I sold him 60lbs. his number is 785.221.6764. He is in NE. now


----------

